# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch Nhật Bản – Hàn Quốc 8 Ngày 7 Đêm khởi hàng theo yêu cầu giá cực rẻ

## dulichholidays

Thời gian: 8 Ngày 7 Đêm  
Ngày khởi hành: Liên hệ 
Địa điểm: Tokyo, Núi Phú Sĩ, Kyoto, Osaka, Seoul, Everland 
Xuất phát: Hà Nội  - Trở về: Hà Nội 
Đơn vị tổ chức: Vina Holiday Travel
Phương tiện: Máy bay, oto 
Điện thoại: 0422400222 - 0422400333 
Hotline: 0125.442.1111 - 01693869999
Giá: Liên hệ 

*Tour du lịch Nhật Bản – Hàn Quốc* sẽ đưa Đoàn thăm cung điện Hoàng Đế trước khi khởi hành đi tham quan Núi Phú Sĩ và khu du lịch Hakone: Thăm Núi Phú Sĩ – biểu tượng của đất nước Nhật Bản- là đỉnh núi lửa đang hoạt động và cao nhất Nhật Bản – cao 3776m và được bao phủ bởi 5 hồ bao quanh núi Phú sĩ, núi lửa Owakudani.




*Du lịch Nhật Bản – Hàn Quốc 8 Ngày 7 Đêm

VINA HOLIDAY TRAVEL

Tel: 0422400222 – 0422400333

DU LICH - Tour Du Lich Quoc Te, Tour Du Lich Viet, DuLichKyNghi.CoM – -DU LICH: Cong Ty Du Lich, Tour Du Lich Viet, du lich Vina Holiday Travel Viet Nam
Dich vu dat phong khach san | Book Hotels | khach san quoc te | khach san Viet Nam | dat khach san o 180 quoc gia | – VE MAY BAY: Dai ly dat ve may bay gia re Quoc te, Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar*

*Chương trình Tour du lịch Nhật Bản - Hàn Quốc*

*Ngày 01Tour du lịch Nhật Bản - Hàn Quốc : Hà Nội – Seoul – Tokyo*
20h30: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của Vinaholidays Travel đón Quý khách và đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay từ Hà Nội đi Narita qua Incheon – Hàn Quốc. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

*Ngày 02 Tour du lịch Nhật Bản - Hàn Quốc : Tokyo (Ăn sáng MB, trưa, tối)*
12h05: Xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn tại sân bay Quốc tế Narita và đưa đoàn đi Tokyo – Thủ đô của Đất nước Mặt trời mọc Nhật Bản. Sau bữa trưa tại nhà hàng, Quý khách tham quan Đền thờ Asakussa Kannon – Ngôi đền thờ cổ nhất tại Tokyo. Xe đưa Quý khách tới khu Vịnh Odaiba Tokyo, thăm và tự do mua sắm tại khu chợ điện tử Akihabara và khu mua sắm Odaiba. thăm khu vui chơi giải trí và mua sắm lớn nhất Tokyo Ginza, Tháp truyền hình Tokyo Tower, đồi Roppongi Hills – ngắm toàn cảnh Tokyo. 19h00: Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng và về khách sạn nghỉ đêm.
*
Ngày 03 Tour du lịch Nhật Bản - Hàn Quốc : Núi Phú Sĩ – Hakone (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
07h30: Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn thăm cung điện Hoàng Đế trước khi khởi hành đi tham quan Núi Phú Sĩ và khu du lịch Hakone: Thăm Núi Phú Sĩ – biểu tượng của đất nước Nhật Bản- là đỉnh núi lửa đang hoạt động và cao nhất Nhật Bản – cao 3776m và được bao phủ bởi 5 hồ bao quanh núi Phú sĩ, núi lửa Owakudani. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tối đoàn thư giãn tắm nước suối khoáng thiên nhiên và thoả sức Sauna tại bồn nước suối khoáng nóng thiên nhiên trong quần thể khu du lịch Kawaguchiko Jiragon Hotel.

*Ngày 04 Tour du lịch Nhật Bản - Hàn Quốc : Kyoto – Osaka (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
08h00: Đoàn đáp chuyến tàu hoả Bullet Train từ nhà ga Shinzuoka đi Kyoto. Xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn tại Ga Kyoto và đưa đoàn tham quan Cố đô Kyoto với Chùa Vàng “Golden Pavillion”. 12h00: Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều, Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan, trung tâm thủ công mỹ nghệ Nijo – Kyoto và xem các người mẫu trình diễn chương trình Kimono show. Chiều đoàn tiếp tục tham quan “Chùa Thanh Thuỷ – Kiyomizu Dera” với lối kiến trúc độc đáo toàn bằng gỗ, khu phố cổ Gion, Sông Kamogawa. Đoàn trở về Osaka dùng bữa tối và nhận phòng khách sạn Osaka Sheraton Miyako và tự do tham quan Osaka về đêm.

*Ngày 05 Tour du lịch Nhật Bản - Hàn Quốc : Osaka – Seoul (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
07h30: Quý khách săn sáng tại khách sạn. 08h30: Quý khách bắt đầu hành trình tham quan thành phố Osaka với lâu đài Osaka (chụp ảnh lưu niệm bên ngoài), khu phố Mỹ “American Village” trung tâm mua sắm sầm uất Shinsai – Baishi hay còn gọi là khu Nippon Bashi. 17h00: Quý khách đáp chuyến bay trở về Seoul tiếp tục hành trình khám phá đất nước Hàn Quốc láng giềng. 19h00: Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và khám phá Seoul về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Seoul Leisure Hotel hoặc tương đương.

*Ngày 06 Tour du lịch Nhật Bản - Hàn Quốc : Seoul (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
07h30: Quý khách ăn sáng tại nhà hàng. 08h30’: Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan công viên Everland – Một trong mười công viên lớn nhất thế giới với nhiều trò chơi cảm giác mạnh, khu vườn thú hoang giã Safari và thả mình trong những vườn hoa sặc sỡ, cùng tham gia diễu hành cùng đoàn vũ công của công viên. Ăn trưa tại Everland hoặc nhà hàng. 16h00: Đoàn thả bộ bên dòng suối thơ mộng Cheonggyecheon river trung tâm thành phố và tự do mua sắm tại chợ đầu mối trung tâm lớn nhất Seoul Dongdeamon market. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 07 Tour du lịch Nhật Bản - Hàn Quốc : Seoul (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa sáng tại nhà hàng, Quý khách tham quan Cung điện Hoàng gia Kyong-Bok, Bảo tàng dân gian quốc gia, Nhà Xanh-Phủ Tổng Thống. Quý khách tham quan và mua hàng tại cửa hàng đá quý Thạch Anh tím. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Gogujang với món lẩu Shabu đặc biệt kiểu. Tìm hiểu và mua nhân sâm quý hiếm – Đặc sản của đất nước Hàn Quốc. Đoàn trải nghiệm phương tiện vận tải dưới lòng đất chưa từng có tại Việt Nam – Seoul Metro. Tìm hiểu và mua mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc tại cửa hàng nổi tiếng The Face Shop. Tự do mua sắm tại khu mua sắm hàng lưu niệm tại khu phố thời trang Myung-Dong, Insadong hoặc chợ Nam-Daemoon. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 08 Tour du lịch Nhật Bản - Hàn Quốc : Seoul (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
07h30: Quý khách ăn sáng tại nhà hàng. Quý khách đến với khu giải trí phức hợp indoor hiện đại lớn nhất Hàn Quốc- Tiger World để thoả sức tham gia các trò chơi giải trí như: Trượt tuyết giữa mùa hè nóng bỏng, tắm sục, ngâm mình và thoả sức bơi trong bể bơi lớn nhất Hàn Quốc, Spa thư giãn, …… Quý khách có thể tham khảo qua www.tigerworld.co.kr. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Chiều đoàn thăm quan vĩ tuyến 38, khu biên giới phi quân sự Ỵimjingak chứng kiến nỗi đau chia cắt hai miền Triều Tiên. Mua hàng tại cửa hàng tổng hợp Changha trước khi đoàn ra sân bay làm thủ tục xuất cảnh về Việt Nam, chuyến bay khởi hành từ Seoul về Hà Nội ( OZ 733 INCHAN 19:40- 22:10): Đến sân bay Nội Bài lúc 22:10,xe đón đoàn trở về trung tâm thành phố.Chia tay kết thúc chương trình.

*Giá Tour du lịch Nhật Bản - Hàn Quốc*

*Bao gồm:*
    Vé máy bay khứ hồi Hà Nội – Seoul – Tokyo//Osaka – Seoul – Hà Nội.
    Lệ phí sân bay 2 nước, thuế an ninh hàng không & phụ phí nhiên liệu.
    Nghỉ tại khách sạn 3 – 4 sao (Phòng đôi/Nếu đoàn lẻ khách thì ngủ phòng 3 giường) Vận chuyển bằng xe máy lạnh, hiện đại.
    Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
    Phí tham quan thắng cảnh (cửa thứ nhất) Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt, Hoa, Anh nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm.
    Visa xuất nhập cảnh Nhật Bản.
    Bảo hiểm du lịch tại nước ngoài.
*Không bao gồm*
    Hộ chiếu còn hạn 6 tháng.
    Nghỉ phòng đơn.
    Chi phí cá nhân.
    Đồ uống.
    Hành lý quá cước.
    Tip cho HDV và lái xe (05$/ngày)

----------

